# Unicode Sonderzeichen je nach Browser unterschiedlich



## Anna Bolika (25. April 2012)

Ich schlage mich seit einger Zeit mit einer Frage herum, bei der ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mich jetzt blamiere 

Unicode bringt ja sehr viele Symbole/Dingbats mit. Ich habe jetzt auf einer Webseite einige dieser Symbole für Buttons eingesetzt. Zum Beispiel einige von diesen hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode-Block_Verschiedene_Symbole

Eigentlich dachte ich, das Vorhandensein oder Nichtvorhandesein einiger Symbole hinge am Zeichensatz (es gibt da ja auch viele leere Flecken). Nun stelle ich allerdings fest, dass auf der gleichen Webseite die Dingbats/Symbole beim Chrome und IE anders aussehen als beim Firefox. Warum das?

Ich habe zu dieser Sache relativ viel gegoogelt aber überhaupt nichts gefunden. 

Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp für mich. Mich würde auch interessieren, ob es irgendwelche verlässlichen Aussagen dazu gibt, welche dieser Sonderzeichen allgemein verwendet werden können. Auf mich wirkt es so, als seien relativ willkürlich einige Zeichen nicht vorhanden.

Vor allem wundert es mich, wenn Firefox Zeichen zeigt, die Chrome und IE nicht zeigen.

Zum Beispiel den Regenschirm mit Regentropfen: ?
Oder das dreiblättrige Kleeblatt: ?
Oder die heiße Kaffeetasse: ?
Oder auch das Recyclingsymbol: ? ff.

Diese Zeichen sind doch nun mindestens so (un)wichtig, wie ein Schneemann: ? oder ein Regenschirm ohne Regen ?

Wenn mir jemand dazu nen Tipp geben kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Ich würde gern einige der weniger skurilen Sonderzeichen (Häkchen, Pfeile, Kreuzchen) statt Bildern einsetzen und bin unsicher, ob die Nutzer anderer Betriebssysteme überhaupt etwas davon sehen.


----------



## SpiceLab (25. April 2012)

Anna Bolika hat gesagt.:


> [...] bin unsicher, ob die Nutzer anderer Betriebssysteme überhaupt etwas davon sehen.


Das kommt letztendlich immer  darauf an, welche Schriftarten auf deren System vorrätig sind.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2012)

Hallo,
du könntest auch eine Schrift wie diese:
http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/
mittels CSS verknüpfen. Dann hättest du zumindest einen einheitlichen Stil für deine Icons.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------

